# الاجبية (بحث )



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

الصلاة بالاجبية 
كتاب ال 7 صلوات 
من اساسيات القانون الروحى لكل مسيحى 

لو تحبوا تعرفوا معى 

كيف رتبت صلوات الاجبية 
من قام بترتيبها 
ومتى رتبت 
ولماذ الاجبية 
وروحانية الصلاة بالاجبية 

فتابعوا معى 

لو 

احببتم 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

*كتاب روحانية الصلاة بالأجبية*
*لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا متاؤس الأسقف العام*

*






الأجبية هى كتاب السبع صلوات الليلية والنهارية.


وكلمة "أجبية" مأخوذة من كلمة "أجب" القبطية ومعناها "ساعة". 

فالأجبية هى ذلك الكتاب الصغير الهام الذي يحوى صلوات الساعات الليلية والنهارية المقررة كصلوات رسمية يصليها المؤمن كل يوم حسب طقس الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوزكسية.

وهذه الصلوات من حيث عددها فقد ذكرها مرنم المزامير نفسه بقوله "سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك على أحكام عدلك" (مز 119: 164).


ومن حيث مواعيدها: باكر. الثالثة. السادسة.. الخ.

فقد كانت تمارس في العهد القديم بهذا النظام بحيث لا تمر ثلاث ساعات إلا ويتذكر الانسان فيها الله برفع قلبه إليه أثناء صلاة الساعة المقررة، 

وقد مارسها الرب يسوع بنفسه، وقد مارسها الآباء الرسل بتدقيق وأوصوا المؤمنين بممارستها،

وتعاليم العهد الجديد وشددوا على كافة المؤمنين بالالتزام بها، فقال أحدهم: 

" من هذه الأوقات لا ينبغى أن تهمل عند الذين عند الذين اختاروا أو يعيشوا لمجد الله" 

وقال آخر: " ان كنتم أيها المؤمنون تنفذون هذه الصلوات تشجعون على ممارستها فلا يمكن أن تقعوا في تجربة أو تهلكوا لأنكم تضعون المسيح دائما أمامكم".

أما عن الاثنى عشر مزمورا التى نصليها في كل صلاة، فيذكر التاريخ أن الآباء اجتمعوا لكى يضعوا النظام الذي ينبغى أن يختاروه للعبادة اليومية عند كافة المؤمنين، لكى يسلموه إلى من سيأتى بعدهم كميراث للتقوى مناسب لكل القامات الروحية،

وكان بينهم اختلاف بخصوص تحديد عدد المزامير التى ينبغى أن تصلى في كل ساعة، إلى أن حان وقت صلاة الغروب قبل أن يصلوا إلى اتفاق، وبينما هم يستعدون لتكميل الصلاة قام ملاك في الوسط وابتدأ يسبح مرنما بالمزامير للرب وهم ينصتون بكل انتباه، وإذ به ينهى الصلاة بعد المزمور الثانى عشر ثم يختفى فجأة، وبذلك وضع حدا للمناقشة، وأصبح تسليما إلهيا أن يصلى المؤمن اثنى عشر مزمورا في كل صلاة.

وهذا ما حدث عندما زار القديس مكاريوس أب الاسقيط الراهبين الروميين مكسيموس ودوماديوس في قلايتهما وبات عندهما ليلة،

فلما حان وقت الصباح الباكر قال مكسيموس لأبيه القديس مقاريوس

"أتشاء أن تقول الاثنى عشر مزمورا، فقال نعم، فصلوا جميعهم، ولما انتهت الصلاة انصرف وهو يقول لهما "صليا من أجلى ".

ومازال نظام الاثنى عشر مزمورا في كل صلاة معمولا به في صلوات الأجبية حتى وقتنا الحاضر مع اختلاف طفيف في بعض الصلوات.


الصلاة بالمزامير تسليم رسولى وآبائى هام جدا لا ينبغى التفريط فيه بسبب فوائده الكثيرة وبركاته التى لا تحصى، والتى ذكرنا بعض منها في هذا الكتاب.


ينبغى أن تستخدم الأجبية في الصلوات الفردية والعائلية كما هى مستخدمة في الصلوات الجماعية في الكنيسة، فصلوات الأجبية ليست موضوعة للرهبان فقط بل هى موضوعة لكافة المؤمنين، حتى لا تمضى ثلاث ساعات الا ويتذكر فيها الانسان الله حينما يحين موعد احدى هذه السواعى.

بذلك يحتفظ بذكر دائم لله حتى في وسط أعماله ومشاغله، وبذلك ينجو من خطايا كثيرة وسقطات خطيرة ومهلكة.

الله الذي هو روح ويطلب الساجدين له بالروح والحق (يو 4: 23) يساعدنا لكى نقدم له صلوات نقية وعبادة طاهرة مقبولة وذبائح شفاه معترفه لاسمه وشاكرة لفضله يتنسم منها رائحة الرضا والسرور (تك 8: 21) 

ويبارك هذا الكتاب لكى يكون سبب بركة ونمو في حياة الصلاة لكل من يقرأ بشفاعة أمنا وفخر جنسنا العذراء القديسة مريم وكافة آبائنا الرسل الأطهار والشهداء الأبرار ورجال الصلاة القديسين، وبصلوات أبينا الحبيب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث. آمين..


متاؤس

الأسقف العام *​*
*


----------



## youhnna (3 مارس 2010)

*متاااااااااااااااابع​*


----------



## youhnna (3 مارس 2010)

*معلومات قيمة اسمشيل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

أجبية    : هي كتاب السبع صلوات الليلية والنهارية . 
وكلمة أجبيه مأخوذة من كلمة ( أجب )
 القبطية ومعناها ( ساعة ) 
فالأجبية هي ذلك الكتاب الصغير الذي  يحوي
صلوات الساعات الليلية والنهارية المقررة كصلوات رسمية يصليها المؤمن كل يوم حسب طقس الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية -وهذه الصلوات من حيث عددها قد ذكرها مرنم المزامير نفسـه " سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك على أحكام عدلك "(مز119: 164 )  
من حيث مواعيدها : 
باكر ـ الثالثة ـ السادسة ....فقد كانت تمارس في العهد القديم بهذا النظام بحيث لا تمر ثلاث ساعات إلا ويتذكر إنسان فيها الله برفع قلبه إليه أثناء صلاة الساعة المقررة وقد مارسها الرب يسوع بنفسه وقد مارسها الأباء الرسل بتدقيق وأوصوا المؤمنين بممارستها وقد أسهب الأباء القديسون في شرح سبب كل صلاة وتوقيتها على ضوء حوادث وتعاليم العهد الجديد وشددوا على كافة المؤمنين بالالتزام بها أما عن الاثنى عشر مزموراً التي نصليها في كل صلاة فيذكر التاريخ أن الآباء اجتمعوا لكي يضعوا النظام الذي ينبغي أن يختاروه للعبادة اليومية عند كافة المؤمنين لكي يسلموه إلى من سيأتي بعدهم كميراث للتقوى مناسب لكل القامات الروحية وكان بينهم خلاف بخصوص عدد المزامير التي ينبغي أن تصلى في كل ساعة إلى أن حان وقت صلاة الغروب قبل أن يصلوا إلى اتفاق وبينما هم يستعدون لتكميل الصلاة قام ملاك في الوسط وأبتدأ يسبح مرنماً بالمزامير للرب  وهم ينصتون بكل انتباه وإذا به ينهي الصلاة بعد المزمور الثاني عشر ثم يختفي فجأة وبذلك وضعوا حداً للمناقشة وأصبح تسليماً إلهياً أن يصلي المؤمن أثنى عشر مزموراً في كل صلاة . وهذا ما حدث عندما زار القديس مقاريوس أب الأسقيط الراهبين الروميين مكسيموس ودماديوس في قلايتهما وبات عندهما ليلة فلما حان وقت الصباح الباكر قال مكسيموس لأبيه القديس مقاريوس أتشاء أن تقول الاثنى عشر مزموراً فقال نعم فصلوا جميعهم ولما انتهت الصلاة لأنصرف وهو يقول لهمل صليا من أجلي وما زال نظام الاثنى عشر مزموراً في كل صلاة معمولاً به في صلوات الاجبية حتى وقتنا الحاضر مع اختلاف بعض الصلوات .
v                            حكمة الكنيسة في ترتيب صلوات الأجبية : 
إن مبدأ الصلوات المحفوظة قدمها لنا ربنا يسوع نفسه عندما علمنا صلاة محفوظة هي الصلاة الربانية .
والكنيسة منذ أيام الرسل تتلوا المزامير في صلواتها كما يتضح من قول معلمنا بولس الرسول " بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية ..." ( 1 كو 26 : 4 ) .
ولا شك أن الكنيسة عندما وضعت لنا بإرشاد من الروح القدس صلوات الاجبية السبع إنما كانت تهدف وراء ذلك منفعتنا الروحية وتقدمنا في النعمة والقامة حتى نصل إلى ملء قامة المسيح .
v                            مصادر صلوات الأجبية : ـ 
1                   ـ المزامير : تحمل المقام الأول في هذه الصلوات إذ أن كل صلاة تحوي 12 مزموراً في العادة . 
2                   ـ الإنجيل : تحتوي كل صلاة على فصل واحد من الإنجيل 
3                   ـ القطع : تحتوي كل صلاة على ثلاث قطع أو ست قطع من صلوات الأباء ثم تحليل واحد مناسب للصلاة من صلوات الأباء القديسين أيضاً . 

​​:download:​​المصدر :http://alanbamarcos.com/AnbaMarcos_ar/colledgebooks/booksmenu.asp?book=1601​​


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

فكرة موجزة عن كل  صلاة من صلوات الإجبية​ 
*$              **صلاة باكر :*


 وهي مرتبة لتذكار قيامة الرب يسوع من بين الأموات وفيها نشكر الرب الذي أجازعلينا الليل بسلام وحفظنا سالمين إلى الصباح وأتى بنا إلى يوم جديد ونسأله أن يحفظنا في هذا اليوم بغير خطية وأن يجيزنا هذا اليوم بسلام .


*$              **صلاة الساعة الثالثة :*

 رتبت الكنيسة هذه الصلاة لتذكارات ثلاثة للسيد المسيح
1 ـ محاكمة يسوع المسيح أمام بيلاطس البنطي وصدور الحكم عليه بالصليب.
2 صعود ربنا يسوع المسيح إلى السماء لذلك يقول المصلي في أحد مزامير هذه الساعة " ارفعوا أيها الرؤساء أبوابكم و ارتفعي أيتها الأبواب الدهرية ..." ( مز 23 ) كما يقول في مزمور أخر " صعد الله بالتهليل "
3 حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ ( أع 2 : 15 ) وفي هذا يقول المصلي " إله المجد أرعد ... في هيكله المقدس كل واحد ينطق بالمجد " (مز28)
كما أن إنجيل الساعة الثالثة يتكلم عن وعد الرب بإرسال الروح القدس على تلاميذه . 
وفي القطع نطلب من الرب أن لا ينزع عنا روح قدسه من بل يجدده في داخلنا وفي التحليل نشكر الرب ... ونسأله أن يرسل علينا نعمة روحه القدوس لكي يطهرنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح .



*$              **صلاة الساعة السادسة :* 

رتبت الكنيسة هذه الصلاة لكي تذكرنا بحادثة صلب السيد المسيح لأجل خلاصنا بعد عذبات الجلد والضرب والبصق التي أوقعوه عليه لذلك نجد في مزاميرها الكثير من العبارات التي تكشف لنا بروح النبوة مدى ما لحق بسيدنا الصالح من الآلام الجسدية والنفسية مثل مزمور " اللهم باسمك خلصني فأن الغرباء قد قاموا علي والأقوياء قد طلبوا نفسي"( مز52) " أسنان بني البشر سهام وسلاح وألسنتهم سيف مرهف"( مز 56 ) 
أما إنجيل الساعة السادسة ... فيحدثنا فيه الرب عن البركات والتطويبات التي ينالها كل مؤمن يشاركه في آلام صليبه . 
وفي القطع نجدها كلها تنصب على حادثة صلب المسيح في الساعة السادسة -وفي التحليل نشكر الله الذي أقامنا نصلي أمامه في وقت تذكار آلامه وصلبه من أجلنا . 



*$              **صلاة الساعة التاسعة :* 


رتبتها الكنيسة لتذكار موت المسيح الكفاري على الصليب من أجل خلاصنا وفيها انقشعت الظلمة التي سادت الأرض كلها منذ الساعة السادسة . 
إنجيل الساعة التاسعة يسمى إنجيل البركة لأنه يحدثنا عن مباركة الرب يسوع للخمس خبزات والسمكتين واختارت الكنيسة هذا الإنجيل بالذات لصلاة الساعة التاسعة لأن غالبية أصوام الكنيسة تنهي قانونأ في الساعة التاسعة( الثالثة بعد الظهر) طلبات ( قطع ) الساعة التاسعة في منتهى القوة الروحانية نطلب فيها من الذي مات عنا وقام من أن يميت شهواتنا الجسدية وان يهدينا ويدخلنا الفردوس كما ادخل اللص اليمين التائب إلى الفردوس . وفي التحليل نطلب من الرب أن يحول عقولنا من الاهتمامات العالمية الضارة والشهوات الجسدية المهلكة إلى تذكار أحكامه ونواميسه السمائية المخلصة وأن يقبل صلواتنا ويجعلنا أن نسلك حسب دعوتنا وكما يحق لإنجيل المسيح . 




*$              صلاة الغروب :*

رتبتها الكنيسة تذكاراً لإنزال جسد المسيح له المجد من على الصليب عند غروب الشمس لتكفينه ودفنه وهي تعلمنا أيضاً أن شمس حياتنا لابد تغرب يوماً لكي تكون مع المسيح في الأبدية فلا بد أن نكون مستعدين لهذا اليوم بكل حرص ويقظة وتوبة . 
يحكي لنا إنجيل الغروب كيف أقام السيد المسيح حماة بطرس من حمتها الصعبة وكيف أخرج شياطين من مرضى كثيرين فلننتهز هذه الفرصة ونطلب من الرب أن يشفينا من أمراض نفوسنا الجسدية والنفسية والروحية .
في تحليل الغروب نشكر الرب الذي قضى النهار وأتى بنا إلى المساء شاكرين ونسأله أن يقبل صلواتنا وينجينا من جيل المضاد وفخاخ الشيطان المضاد . 


*$              صلاة النوم :*

 رتبتها الكنيسة تذكاراً لدفن جسد رب المجد يسوع له المجد في القبر بعد مونه من الصليب وتكفينه بعد وضع الأطياب و الحنوط على جسده الطاهر وتسمى أيضاً صلاة الساعة الثانية عشر . 
رتبتها أيضاً الكنيسة حسب قول المرنم " ذكرتك على فراشي في السهر ألهج بك لأنك كنت عوناً لي وبظل جناحيك أبتهج " ( مز 63 : 6 ) لأنها آخر ساعة من ساعات الإنسان قبل نومه وباعتبار أن النوم هو الموت الصغير كما يسمونه لذلك يردد المصلي في إنجيل صلاة النوم نفس كلمات سمعان الشيخ " الآن يا سيدي تطلق عبدك بسلام حسب قولك " ( لو 2: 35 ) ولا يستطيع أحد أن يطلب هذا الطلب إلا إذا كان مستعداً تماماً مقدماً توبة نقية لها أثمار صالحة . إذاً فصلاة النوم هي صلاة التوبة .
أما قطع النوم فتفيض كلها بمشاعر التوبة الانسحاق وتذكار الدينونة الرهيبة وحث النفس على القيام من رقاد الكسل التلذذ بالخطية لتقديم توبة نقية قبل فوات الأوان-أما قطعة تفضل يا رب كثير من مشاعر التوبة والانسحاق 0




*$              **صلاة نصف الليل :*


 رتبتها الكنيسة في هذا الوقت حسب قول المرنم " في نصف الليل أقوم لأشكرك على أحكام عدلك " ( مز 199 : 62 )
والغرض من صلاة نصف الليل هو السهر للتأمل في الأقوال الإلهية وهذا يقود الإنسان إلى حياة التوبة والاستعداد للمجيء المخوف المملوء مجداً الثاني . 
وتتكون صلاة نصف الليل من ثلاث خدمات لأن ربنا يسوع المسيح صلى في بستان جشيماني ثلاث مرات متوالية ( مت 26 : 36 ـ44 ) 


v                            الخدمة الأولى : يأتي المزمور الكبير 119 الذي هو مختص بكلمة الله بمرادفتها المختلفة مثل وصايا وأقوال وناموس وحقوق وأحكام وغير ذلك . 
ويوصي هذا المزمور في كل قطعة من قطعه الاثنى والعشرين الاهتمام بحفظ وصايا الله ووضعها موضع التنفيذ في الحياة العملية المعاشة . 
ثم يقابلنا إنجيل العشر عذراى والغرض منه حث المؤمنين على السهر والاستعداد لاستقبال الختن الحقيقي ربنا يسوع المسيح . 


v                            الخدمة الثانية : نجد مزامير صلاة الغروب ما عدا المزمورين الأولين لأنهما جاءا ضمن مزامير الخدمة الأولى وتدعو هذه المزامير كلها إلى التوبة أما الإنجيل فيحدثنا عن المرأة الخاطئة التي أحبت يسوع كثيراً وجاهدت بدموع غزيرة حتى نالت غفران خطاياها ( لو 7: 36ـ50 ) وتقودنا هذه المزامير مع إنجيلها إلى التوبة التي هي هدف كل مؤمن وأن نتشبه بتلك المرأة في توبتها " ونقاوم حتى الدم مجاهدين ضد الخطية " ( عب 12 :4 )


v                            الخدمة الثالثة : نجد مزامير صلاة النوم وفيها الكثير من التسبيح والتهليل لقرب مجيء الرب ليكافئ عبيده الأمناء والساهرين العاملين وفي الإنجيل يطمئنا الرب بقوله"  لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير فأن أباكم قد سر أن يعطيكم ملكوت السموات " ولكنه لا يعطي الملكوت إلا للعبيد الأمناء في مال سيدهم والمنفذين لوصاياه الساهرين على خلاص نفوسهم لذلك ينبه المؤمن نفسه في قطع الخدمة الثالثة قائلاً : بما أن الديان العادل حاضر فاهتمي يا نفسي وتيقظي . 




 *صلاة الستار :* 


تضاف في الأديرة صلاة الستار وهي صلاة طويلة خاصة بالرهبان يصلونها بعد صلاة النوم وسميت صلاة الستار لأنها تصلى عند يرخي الليل ستار ظلمته تتكون من 28 مزمور منتخبة من مزامير السواعي المختلفة بالإضافة إلى الثلاث قطع الأخيرة من المزمور 118 الذي يتلى في صلاة نصف الليل ثم يصلي الإنجيل والقطع والتحاليل تذكرنا قطع صلاة الستار بالدينونة المرهوبة عندما " تحشر الناس وتقف الملائكة وتفتح الأسفار وتكشف الأعمال وتفحص الأفكار فهي تصلى بتذلل شديد " من يطفئ لهيب النار عني ومن يضيء ظلمتي أن لم ترحمني أنت يا رب ؟ ثم نطلب شفاعة العذراء المقبولة عنا حتى نتقوى ولا نخاف من أعدائنا بل نطردهم فنبددهم ولا نرجع حتى نفنيهم . أما تحليل الستار فهو عميق جداً يطلب فبه المصلي من الله قائلاً " أعطنا راحة في نومنا ونياحاً في أجسادنا ..."
    صلاة كيرياليسون : في نهاية كل صلاة من صلوات السواعي تكرر الكنيسة صلاة " كيرياليسون " يا رب أرحم ( 41 مرة وهي مثل رائع للصلاة بلجاجة )وإلحاح وصلاة اللجاجة لا ترجع فارغة كما علمنا الرب يسوع في مثل قاضي الظلم الذي قام وأنصف المرأة من أجل لجاجتها ( لو 1:18-7 ) ومثل صديق نصف الليل ( لو 11 : 8 ـ19 ) 
وكيرياليسون كلمة يونانية مركبة من مقطعين :
كيري : وتعني رب                      أليسون : تعني أرحم 
فيكون معناها يا رب أرحم " كيرياليسون " التي يرددها البعض دون أن يفهم معناها أومرماها فهي التسع وثلاثون جلدة ألهبت ظهر المخلص يضاف إليها إكليل الشوك ثم طعنة الحربة فيكون مجموع واحد وأربعين طعنة تحملها الحبيب من فرط محبته فينا دون أن يعترض أو حتى " يفتح فاه " فليس تكرار كيرياليسون إذاً لإطالة الوقت أو مجرد طقس يؤدى بل أن تكرارها هو صلاة كاملة تنقلنا إلى الساعة التي أوفى فيها السيد المسيح الدين كاملاً عني وعنك ،فلنكررها إذاً ولسان حالنا يقول : يا من جلدت من أجلنا
ارحمنا ويا من كللت بالشوك من أجلنا ارحمنا ويا من بالحربة من أجلنا ارحمنا .


المصدر :http://alanbamarcos.com/AnbaMarcos_ar/colledgebooks/booksmenu.asp?book=1601


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

صلوات السواعي التي تصلي أثناء القداسات

 تصلى المزامير قبل تقديم الحمل لأنها نبوات عن تجسد السيد المسيح ومجيئه لخلاص العالم . لذلك يجب أن يتأكد  الكاهن من وجود الحمل وقارورة الخمر مملوءة قبل البدء في صلاة المزامير وإلا لزم إعادتها مرة أخرى 
 بعد أن تنتهي عملية لبس ملابس الخدمة تبدأ مزامير السواعي ، ففي أيام الإفطار والسبوت والآحاد تصلى الساعة الثالثة والسادسة ، وأما أيام الأصوام فتصلى الساعة الثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة ، وفي الصوم الكبير وصوم نينوى يبدأ القداس متأخراً تزاد عليها صلاة الغروب والنوم ( في الأديرة صلاة الستار ) 
 وإذا جاء آحاد الأعياد السيدية الكبرى أو الصغرى أو أحد عيدي الصليب ( حيث يعامل معاملة الأعياد السيدية الصغرى من حيث عدم الصوم الانقطاعي وعدم المطانيات ) إذا جاء أحد هذه الأعياد يوم الأربعاء أو الجمعة أو خلال الصيامات العامة فيكون حكمه حكم يوم الأحد يصلى فيه القداس صباحاً ، تصلى الثالثة والسادسة فقط ، وتصلى ألحانها فرايحي أو شعانيني بالنسبة لعيدي الصليب . 
 ولأعياد الميلاد و الغطاس والقيامة وضع خاص فهي تحل الصوم نهائي مهما كان اليوم الذي تقع فيه . إذا أنها الأيام الثلاثة الوحيدة المسموح فيها بإقامة القداس ليلاً ويرفع الحمل بدون مزامير .
للكاهن الخديم مزامير خاصة كل ساعة من سواعي الخدمة 
فله في الثالثة مزامير : يستجيب لك ، أعظمك أو فاض قلبي ، يا جميع الأمم صفقوا بأيدكم . 
وله في الساعة السادسة مزامير : اللهم باسمك خلصني ، رضيت يا رب ، الرب قد ملك ولبس الجلال . 
وله في التاسعة : سبحوا الرب تسبيحاً جديداً ، قال الرب لربي ، أمنت لذلك تكلمت 
بعض الفوائد وبركات الصلاة بالأجبية​ 
إطالة الوجود في حضرة الله : كم من شخص جرب صلواته الخاصة ( الارتجالية ) فما كانت تستمر سوى دقائق معدودة ثم لا يجد شيئاً يقوله فيختمها ولا يكون قد وقف في حضرة الله سوى لحظات بسيطة . 
أما صلوات الأجبية فتعطي للإنسان فرصة أطول للوجود في الوجود في حضرة الله والتلذذ العشرة معه حسب قول المرنم " تلذذ بالرب فيعطيك سؤال   قلبك " ( مز 37 : 4 ) وتقدم له مادة غزيرة ليقولها في هـــذه  العشرة المقدسة. 


k  شمل كل أنواع الصلاة : ـ قد يقتصر الإنسان العادي في صلاته على عنصر الطلب أما الذي يصلي من الأجبية فأن صلاته تشمل كل أنواع الصلاة من شكر وانسحاق وتسبيح وتمجيد وطلب وغيره حسب قول الرسول " فأول كل شيء أطلب أن تقام طلبات وصلوات وتشكرات لأجل جميع الناس " ( 1 تي 2 : 1 ) 



v      عنصر الشكر : له صلاة الخاصة في مقدمة الأجبية هي صلاة الشكر ، نشكر فيها الله على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال وفي كل حال … وغيرها من الصلوات هذا إلى جانب عبارات شكر متعددة داخل المزامير والطلبات بالأجبية فيها الاعتراف لله بحسناته الكثيرة وبركاته الغزيرة علينا 



v  عنصر التوبة والانسحاق : له في كل مقدمة صلاة المزمور الخمسون : " ارحمني يا الله … إلى جانب عدد كبير من مزامير التوبة والانسحاق في السواعي المختلفة . 


v                 عنصر التمجيد والتسبيح .


v                 عنصر الطلب : تشمل صلوات الأجبية كل طلبات الإنسان واحتياجاته في كل الظروف ولا نغفل شيئاً منها كما تتميز بتفاصيل دقيقة لا يمكن أن يذكرها إنسان يصلي صلاة خاصة ارتجالية ويرتكز عنصر الطلب في الأجبية على شيئين هما طلب المغفرة وطلب المعونة . 



k                   حفظ تذكارات مقدسة : لكل صلاة من صلوات السواعي تذكار رتبت من أجله الكنيسة صلاة هذه الساعة وعندما نصليها بالأجبية التي تركز بمزاميرها على تلك التذكارات نعيش هذه الذكرى المقدسة 


k                   طلب الرحمة بلجاجة : في نهاية كل صلاة من صلوات السواعي يكرر المصلي كيرياليسون 41 مرة وهي مثل رائع للصلاة بلجاجة كما تكلمنا عنها . 


k                   صلوات الأجبية هي صلوات حسب مشيئة الله : كثير من الناس حينما يصلون يطلبون طلبات لا توافق مشيئة الله وتلك التي قال عنها يعقوب الرسول " تطلبون ولستم تأخذون لأنكم تطلبون ردياً ( يع 4 : 3 ) أما صلوات الأجبية فكلها توافق مشيئة الله لأنها كلها أما مزامير وأناجيل كتبت بالروح القدس وأما طلبات كتبها الأباء القديسون بإرشاد من الروح القدس ، فالذي يصلي بالأجبية يضمن أن كل صلواته مقبولة لأنها توافق مشيئة الله . 


k                   الصلاة في الأجبية درس في تعلم طريقة الصلاة : من كثرة الصلاة نتعلم كيف نصلي ماذا نقول وكيف نطلب وبأي أسلوب نخاطب الله وما هي آداب الصلاة فالمزمور الثاني يقول " اعبدوا الرب بخشية ألزموا الأدب لئلا يغضب الرب عليكم فتضلوا عن طريق الحق " 



k                   في صلاة الأجبية عنصر الوعظ : تشمل صلوات الأجبية على عنصر تعليمي وعظي إلى جانب العبادة والتأمل ونحن في أشد الحاجة لهذا العنصر الوعظي لنتعلم منه كل يوم حينما نمارس صلواتنا اليومية بالأجبية حسب نصيحة الرسول " عظوا أنفسكم كل يوم مادام الوقت يدعى اليوم لكي لا يقسى أحد منكم بغرور الخطية "(عب13:3)


k                   شغل النهار كله روحياً : غالبية الناس قد يذكرون الله في  أول اليوم ونهايته أما طول اليوم أثناء فترة المشاغل والمحاربات فتبقى بدون صلاة واتصال بالله وهذا خطأ أما الكيسة أمنا الرؤوم التي يهمها سعادتنا وخلاصنا فتدعونا للصلاة ورفع قلوبنا لله طول اليوم عن طريق صلوات الأجبية فلا تكاد ثلاث ساعات بدون صلاة .



k                   صلوات الأجبية وجبة روحية دسمة : يشبه أحد الأباء صلوات السواعي في الأجبية بوجبة دسمة ووليمة عرس فاخرة فيقول : مقدمة الصلاة هي لباس العرس الذي يؤهلنا ويوجه أفكارنا وأحاسيسنا إلى التمتع بأطياب هذه الوليمة وهذا اللباس مكون من ثوب ومنطقة وحذاء . فالثوب هو الصلاة الربانية والمنطقة هي صلاة الشكر التي ينبغي أن تحيط بالمسيحي إحاطة تامة في كل أموره وصلواته أما عن الحذاء فأنه مزمور التوبة " ارحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك … " هو انسحاق وندم واستغفار عما لحق الإنسان من أقذار هذا العالم وبذلك يمكننا أن نستعمله ليعيننا على المسير في برية هذا العالم دون أن تنجرح أقدامنا . 


k   الصلاة بالأجبية حديث متبادل مع الله : نلاحظ في لصلاة بالمزامير أن المزمور يبدأ بالطلب ولما يحس المرنم بالاستجابة ينهي المزمور بالشكر مما يدل على حديث و شعور متبادل بين المرنم والله . 



k                    صلوات الأجبية تتحدث عن الخلاص الذي صنعه المسيح على الصليب وتسبح الله وتشكره على ذلك . 



k                   للصلاة بالأجبية فوائد روحية عديدة : نصلي بالأجبية ونهتم بها ونواظب عليها لأنها تعلمنا حياة الإيمان وتثبت في قلوبنا السلام والطمأنينة بكثرة ما نردده أثناء الصلاة من مواعيد الله الغالية والثمينة والصادقة والأمينة . 


v                 k اهتمام الكنيسة الأولى بصلوات الساعات : 
 hاهتمت الكنيسة الأولى منذ نشأتها بالصلاة بالمزامير وصلوات الساعات أوقاتها كما تعلموا من سيدهم ومعلمهم رب المجد يسوع فقد كتب عن الرسل والتلاميذ وكانوا كل يوم يواظبون في الهيكل بنفس واحدة مسبحين الله ولهم نعمة لدى جميع الشعب ( أع 2 : 46 ) 
 hكذلك كان الرسل والتلاميذ في العلية يواظبون التسبيح وصلوات الساعات وحينما حل عليهم الروح القدس في يوم يصلون صلاة الساعة الثالثة ( أع 3 : 14 ـ 17 ) .
 hكان الرسل أيضاً يمارسون صلاة الساعة السادسة في وقتها فمكتوب أنه عندما أرسل كرنيليوس خدامه ليستدعي بطرس الرسول كما أمره الملاك :" وفيما هم مسافرون ويقتربون إلى المدينة صعد بطرس على السطح ليصلي نحو الساعة السادسة … " ( أع 10 )
 hكذلك مارس الرسل صلاة الساعة التاسعة كما هو مكتوب " وصعد بطرس ويوحنا إلى الهيكل في صلاة التاسعة " ( أع 3 :1 )وهناك شفي الأعرج من بطن أمه .
 hكذلك مارس الرسل صلاة نصف الليل حتى في أشد ساعات الضيق والسجن والألم فقد كتب عن الرسولين بولس وسيلا أنهما كانا يبشران في مدينة فيلبي " قام الجمع عليهما ومزقا الولاة ثيابهما وأموا أن يضرب بالعصي …ونحو نصف الليل كان بولس وسيلا يصليان ويسبحان الله والمسجونون يسمعونهما " (  أع 16 :23-26 )
أما عن صلوات باكر ونوم فقد أمرت الدسقولية الأسقف قائلة "أيها الأسقف علم شعبك أن يلازموا الكنيسة باكر وعشية للصلاة ولا يتخلفون عن ذلك "


المصدر :  http://alanbamarcos.com/AnbaMarcos_ar/colledgebooks/booksmenu.asp?book=1601


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

:smi411:

المراجع 

مراحع البحث​1_علم اللاهوت الطقسي (نيافة المتنيح الأنبا إغريغوريوس)0
2-اللآلئ النفيسة في شرح طقوس الكنيسة (المتنيح القمص يوحنا سلامة)0
3-منارة الأقداس(القمص منقريوس عوض الله)0
4-مذكرة في علم اللاهوت الطقسي( المتنيح القمص صليب سوريال)0
5-علم اللاهوت المجلد الثاني( المتنيح القمص ميخائيل مينا)0
6-محاضرات في علم اللاهوت الطقسي(إكليريكية المنيا)0
7- الكنيسة بيت الله(القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي)0


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

حكمة الكنيسة في ترتيب صلوات الأجبية


أن مبدأ الصلوات المحفوظة قدمه لنا ربنا يسوع المسيح نفسه عندما علمنا صلاة محفوظة هي الصلاة الربانية،

فعندما رأى التلاميذ معلمهم الأعظم يصلي بقوة وحرارة وعمق لكي يترك لنا مثالا نتبعه في الصلاة 

"ترك لنا مثالا لكي تتبعوا خطواته" (1بط21:2)، 

أعجبتهم طريقته في الصلاة فتقدم إليه واحد منهم وطلب منه بلسانهم جميعاً قائلاً: 

"أبانا الذي في السموات..." (لو1:11، 2).


وكانت الكنيسة منذ أيام الرسل تتلو المزامير في صلواتها كما يتضح من قول معلمنا بولس الرسول "بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية" (كو6:3) وقوله "متى اجتمعتم فكل واحد منكم له مزمور" 1كو26:14.

ولا شك أن الكنيسة عندما وضعت لنا بارشاد الروح القدس صلوات الأجبية السبع إنما كانت تهدف من وراء ذلك منفعتنا الروحية وتقدمنا في النعمة والقامة حتى نصل إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح (أف13:4) ونتعمق في حياة الشركة معه والصلة القوية المقدسة به.



وقد أخذت الكنيسة صلوات الأجبية من ثلاثة مصدار هي: 

1. المزامير.
2. الأناجيل.
3. طلبات وصلوات رجال الله القديسين.


تحتل المزامير المقام الأول في هذه الصلوات إذ أن كل صلاة تحوي 12 مزموراً في العادة بينما تحوي فصلا واحداً من الإنجيل وثلاث أو ست قطع من صلوات الآباء ثم تحليل واحد مناسب للصلاة من صلوات الآباء القديسين أيضاً.


وقد أمر الآباء الرسل باستعمال المزامير في الصلاة بدليل قول الرسول بولس 

"متى اجتمعتهم فكل واحد منكم له مزمور له تعليم" (1كو26:14)،

وقد جاء في أوامر الرسل قولهم:

لتكن أكثر الصلوات في كل يوم ليلاً ونهاراً من المزامير لما فيها من الشكر والتسبيح والتضرع والأقرار بوحدانية الباري والأعتراف له بالذنوب".

وقد قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي 

"التسبيح بالمزامير دواء لشفاء النفس".

وقال مار اسحق

"ليكن لك محبة بلا شبع لتلاوة المزامير لأنها غذاء الروح". 

وقال القديس نيلس السينائي

"دوام على تلاوة المزامير لأن ذكرها يطرد الشياطين".


ولما كانت المزامير موافقة لكل إنسان في كل زمان ومكان فقد أجتمعت الكنائس الرسولية شرقاً وغرباً على استعمالها في العبادة، لأن في المزامير كل احتياجات الإنسان في كل الظروف.

وقد رتبت الكنيسة الصلوات السبع اليومية، كما هو مدون في الأجبية بإرشاد إلهي حسب قول المرنم

"سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك على أحكام عدلك" (مز164:119).

وضعتها الكنيسة لكي تجعل أولادها يعيشون في حياة الصلاة والالتصاق بالله والصلة الدائمة به، إلى جانب ما تحويه من تعاليم روحية نافعة وطلبات قوية رابحة.


وقد رتبتها الكنيسة على أهم الحوادث الخاصة بالسيد المسيح مخلصنا الصالح حتى تجعل تدابير الخلاص والفداء ماثلة دائماً ومعاشة في ذاكرة وحياة أولادها على الدوام.

ونورد هنا فكرة موجزة عن كل صلاة من صلوات الأجبية السبعة: 


المصدر : 
*كتاب روحانية الصلاة بالأجبية*
*لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا متاؤس الأسقف العام*​


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

صلاة باكر


وهي مرتبه

لتذكار قيامة رب المجد يسوع من بين الأموات، 

وفيها نشكر الرب الذي أجاز علينا الليل بسلام وحفظنا سالمين إلى الصبح وأتى بنا إلى يوم جديد،

ونسأله أن يحفظنا في هذا اليوم بغير خطية وأن يجيزنا هذا النهار بسلام.


وقد أمر بها الآباء الرسل في قوانينهم قائلين "كل مؤمن أو مؤمنه إذا قاموا باكراً من النوم وقبل أن يمسوا شيئاً من العمل فليغسلوا أيديهم ووجوههم ويصلوا لله، وبعد ذلك فليتقدموا لأعمالهم".


وفي صلاة باكر تعلمنا الكنيسة أن نصلي بلجاجة وإلحاح، فتبدأ الصلاة هكذا: 


- هلم نسجد هلم نسأل المسيح إلهنا.
(درجة السؤال)

- هلم نسجد هلم نطلب من المسيح ملكنا.
(درجة الطلب وهي أقوى)

- هلم نسجد هلم نتضرع إلى المسيح مخلصنا.
(هنا درجة التضرع واللجاجة في السؤال وهي أقوى من سابقتها)

وذلك حسبما علمنا مخلصنا الصالح قائلاً:

"اسألوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم، لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ ومن يطلب يجد ومن يقرع يفتح له" (مت7:7)

وكان أحد القديسين يقول

"عندي عادة أن استجمع أفكاري واستحضرها عند بدء الصلاة قائلاً: 

"هيا بنا لنعبده.

هلمي إلى لنخر أمام المسيح إلهنا، تعالى إلى لنتضرع أمام المسيح مخلصنا".

- وترسم لنا الكنيسة في هذه الصلاة أيضا خطة العمل والمعاملة خلال اليوم كله، فتوجه أنظارنا إلى ما جاء في الإصحاح الرابع من رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى كنيسة أفسس حتى نتأمل فيه ونطبقه في علاقاتنا ومعاملاتنا اليومية فيقول: 

- أسالكم أنا الأسير في الرب أن تسلكوا كما يحق للدعوة التي دعيتهم إليها (أي كمسيحيين).

- بكل تواضع القلب والوداعة وطول الأناة.

- محتملين بعضكم بعضاً في المحبة.

- مسرعين إلى حفظ وحدانية الروح برباط الصلح الكامل.

- لكي تكونوا جسداً واحداً وروحا واحداً كما دعيتهم إلى رجاء دعوتكم الواحد.

- ولأننا نتلو صلاة باكر في بدء النهار نتلو فيها إنجيل 

"في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الله الكلمة"...

- وإذ تشرق الشمس في هذه الآونة تذكرنا بيسوع شمس البر والشفاء في اجنحتها وهو الله النور الحقيقي الذي يضئ لكل إنسان آت إلى العالم، وهذا ما نقوله في القطعة الأولى من قطع صلاة باكر" أيها النور الحقيقي...


- أما القطعة الثانية فنطلب فيها من الرب أن ينير حواسنا وأفكارنا فنقول 

"عندما دخل إلينا وقت الصباح أيها المسيح إلنها النور الحقيقي فلتشرق فينا الحواس المضيئة والأفكار النورانية ولا تغطينا ظلمة الآلام."


- أما في القطعة الثالثة فنكرم العذراء والدة النور الحقيقي الآتي إلى العالم قائلين 

"أنت هي أم النور المكرمة. من مشارق الشمس إلى مغاربها يقدمون لك تمجيدات يا والدة الإله السماء الثانية."

- ثم نتلو تسبحة الملائكة مشتركين معهم في تمجيد الخالق قائلين "المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة. نسبحك. نباركك. نخدمك".

- يا حامل خطية العالم أرحمنا.

- يا حامل خطية العالم أقبل طلباتنا إليك.

- تحاليل صلاة باكر نتضرع بها إلى الرب قائلين 

"ليشرق لنا نور وجهك، وليضئ علينا نور علمك الألهي.. لكي نجوز هذا اليوم ببر وطهارة وتدبير حسن لكي نكمل بقية أيام حياتنا بلا عثرة".

كما نطلب إليه قائلين

"هب لنا في هذا اليوم الحاضر أن نرضيك فيه (بعمل صالح وسلوك مسيحي إنجيلي حقيقي) وأحرسنا من كل شئ ردىء ومن كل خطية ومن كل قوة مضادة بالمسيح يسوع ربنا".

وهكذا يحرسنا الرب ويرافقنا طيلة يومنا ويحفظنا في دخولنا وخروجنا وسفرنا وقعودنا حتى ياتي بنا إلى المساء سالمين نفساً وجسداً وروحاً.

وأنت تصلي صلاة باكر أذكر أن الرب يحب من يبكر إليه في الصلاة كدليل على محبته له وأهتمامه بالمثول في حضرته فيقول 

"أنا أحب الذين يحبونني، والذين يبكرون إلى يجدونني" 
(1م 17:8).

واذكر أيضاً داود النبي

الذي كان يداوم الصلاة في الصباح الباكر ويقول 

"يا الله إليك أبكر لأن نفسي عطشت إليك" (مز 1:63)

وقوله:

"يارب بالغداة تسمع صوتي. بالغداة أقف أمامك وتراني"
(مز3:5)

وهذين المزمورين من مزامير صلاة باكر.

أذكر أيضاً أن الرب يسوع نفسه كان يمارس هذه الصلاة كما هو مكتوب عنه

"وفي الصبح باكر جدا قام وخرج إلى موضع خلاء وكان يصلي هناك" (مر35:1).



*كتاب روحانية الصلاة بالأجبية*
*لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا متاؤس الأسقف العام*

:download:

*للملف بقية *​


----------



## النهيسى (3 مارس 2010)

*شكرا أختنا الغاليخ 

موضوع رااائع جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك المميز*


----------

